# DirecTV or DISH - Dumping Comcast



## RobertTX (May 23, 2012)

Tired of the price increases by Comcast so I am looking at going with satellite.
But haven't looked into satellite service in quite a while and a lot has changed - need some informed advice. 

My situation:
Only need 2 receivers - one HD-DVR (living room) and one HD (master bedroom). Would like to be able to watch a recorded show in the bedroom.

Definitely want local channels, USA, SyFy,FOX News, Animal Planet, Discovery, TNT, etc. - you get the idea.

Don't have HBO, Showtime, etc. - so not a factor.

Not big into sports (definitely not a fanatic)

Currently have a hard drive hooked up to my cable HD-DVR to add more recording space so would like that ability.

Definitely want good PQ (have a 64" plasma HD TV).

I have read tons of posts about both DirecTV and DISH and my head is spinning.

Should I toss a coin or am I missing some deciding factor that would push me towards one provider or the other?

If this is a stupid question - go ahead and flame me - I can take it.

Also I plan on keeping my internet service with Comcast unless someone thinks a bundle (TV & Internet) would be even a better idea. 

Thanks in advance for all your help! :grin:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been a DISH customer and previously and Echostar customer for about 15 years. One of the best things I like about DISH is the graphical interface and the remotes. I'll probably get some response about that, but for me they do everything I need.

DISH has their new Joey & Hopper system which sounds like what you are looking for. The Hopper is the main DVR/Receiver and the Joey is basically an external client. Lots of recording capability, etc. Take a look at the forums on this topic.

The only reason I would go with DirecTV is for Sports, so if you're not a fanatic (like some of my friends), the it may not be right for you.

Write down what you want, look through the websites, then call each and detail your needs. Pick the cheapest. DISH has had fewer price increases lately though.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

it all comes down to what you like.

I like directv, there equipment is great and the choices of movies, sports, is what i like.

dish and directv pretty much have the same programming and movie channels. there are a few channels that 1 has that the other doesnt vice versa.

what you can do is go to both sites and pull up the channel line up info for each package and see waht you want and what is with what package for both D and dish.

the sports are the big difference thats it, and you can choose not to have them with directv.

the best part about directv is if you do ever want to watch a game or something you always will have that option.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you decide that you want to go with DIRECTV find a current customer and get a referral. Both you and them will get a $10 credit on your bills for 10 months. Just make sure you both follow the rebate instructions to the letter else they'll reject it. 

If you wanted to go with DIRECTV I'd recommend getting to HD DVR's, one for each set. That way you have a total of four tuners available for recording programming and except for any initial upfront charge the monthy charge would be the same. While DIRECTV will get in the occasional spat with content providers over channel charges they seem to get resolved quicker then Dish does. IIRC DIRECTV pulled G4 (and hasn't brought it back) and pulled Versus for a few months but finally worked things out. Dish has pulled a few Disney channels for around a year and currently is in a fight with Rainbow which has resulted in Sundance being pulled and AMC and a couple others probably being pulled next month.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> If you decide that you want to go with DIRECTV find a current customer and get a referral. Both you and them will get a $10 credit on your bills for 10 months. Just make sure you both follow the rebate instructions to the letter else they'll reject it.
> 
> If you wanted to go with DIRECTV I'd recommend getting to HD DVR's, one for each set. That way you have a total of four tuners available for recording programming and except for any initial upfront charge the monthy charge would be the same. While DIRECTV will get in the occasional spat with content providers over channel charges they seem to get resolved quicker then Dish does. IIRC DIRECTV pulled G4 (and hasn't brought it back) and pulled Versus for a few months but finally worked things out. Dish has pulled a few Disney channels for around a year and currently is in a fight with Rainbow which has resulted in Sundance being pulled and AMC and a couple others probably being pulled next month.


DISH also pulled SNY, MSG., MSG+ , SMITHSONIAN, SUNDANCE, and now they are fighting wth Nbc, fox, and Cbs. Your better off with a stable satellite company.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RobertTX said:


> Tired of the price increases by Comcast so I am looking at going with satellite.


Hate to break this to you, but satellite raises its price every year just like Comcast (except Dish double raised theirs then skipped the increase this year). Except for the first year newbie savings, there isnt much difference.

For example, DirecTv charges around $15 extra for their Ultimate package, which contain most channels already included in Comcasts preferred package. Then they charge another $5 a month for a select group they call HD Extra, most of which are also included in Comcasts preferred package. Satellite may or more likely not, include your local subchannels, requiring an add on box and a rooftop antenna.

So dont forget to add up all those package upgrades, and extras to compare to what you are paying Comcast now. Comcast also gives you a $2.50 credit for each Tivo, or Ceton DVR, while DirecTv doesnt credit you, and for the most part, makes it next to impossible to obtain a new owned unit of your choosing. You also will find your internet price will increase if you drop Comcast TV (unless you have Comcast phone service, which is higher here than Vonage, which I use).

I cant speak for Dish, as I dont have it.

So, other than the first year of your two year satellite contract, if you add all the costs up, they are pretty much on par with each other.

If you currently rent Comcast DVRs and cable boxes, you might find savings in buying Tivo(s), paying the Tivo fee monthly, and getting the $2.50 credit from Comcast.

If you go with DirecTv, get you a HMC (HR34 which has a 1TB drive and 5 tuners) and an HD receiver (1 Tuner which can play and schedule content on the HR34). Its a pretty nice and quick system. Might cost $99 up front over a DVR, but the extra tuners will pay for themselves in the two year contract period, and guarantee you will get current tech box.


----------

